# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Lantern Poems

## *Cute_Fairy*

*Joy* 

Joy
Grows strong
If we have
Desire to
Love

http://marinelareka.com/?p=2102

----------

